# Planeta TV - Music TV on 101.W AMC4



## Marcyjok

I found this channel as FTA and I am amazed by beauty of singers from Videos on this channel. There is no ugly chick on this channel, all look like models.
I am not Bulgarian and I don;t understand the language but I like videos. Please check these links and photos.
My wife hates this channel 

more info here, on this page it says that it is encrypted but it is still in preview mode so please hurry 
http://s162566523.onlinehome.us/b2c/?mid=programming.channel-descriptions#Planeta_TV















































http://www.planeta.tv/clips.php?lang=en
on the lef side u can find more links with pictures.

Planeta TV - 3 years from the start

On December 4th, 2001 a new media star was born on the Bulgarian TV scene - Planeta TV. The music channel, which initially started as an ambitious project with a great emotional charge, quite quickly managed to establish itself and to win audience's trust. Just for a few months Planeta TV reached each Bulgarian household, and the songs it presented became favorite to many people.

Three years from its launch Planeta TV has become the Bulgarian satellite music channel with the greatest support of the audience not only in Bulgaria, but also on the Balkans, Europe, Australia and UK.

The number of viewers, who watch Planeta TV, place it on 4th position in the country right behind bTV, Channel 1, and NTV (the research is by Alfa Research and Media World magazine). Planeta TV keeps its leadership position in the capital, leaving behind all other music channels. 
http://www.planeta.tv/info.php


----------

